# Cat proof drop trap



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

For the fancier with cat problems.

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2217824.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very clever .. thanks for the link, Dexter!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think someone already invented one like this in England--Dovescot or something. Check pigeonbasics.com.

Nevertheless it is very clever.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cool!  

Thanks for sharing, Dexter.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. It was great!


----------

